# Colnago Dream



## montycycles (Apr 23, 2011)

New member here, ive been looking at purchasing a Colnago Dream...Im not sure of its exact specs but I know its carbon fiber. I was curious to know if anyone here knows alittle more about the Dream model such as when they were made and how much they cost originally? Any other info will be greatly appreciated. thanks ahead of time


Monty


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*The Dream was aluminum*

The Dream is an aluminum bike. The later models had carbon seat stays (B-Stay). They are not in production anymore. You might try the review section of this forum, there are several for the Dream. If you search around you can pick up a nos Dream Plus B-Stay with Flash (carbon) fork for around $1700. You also might try the Colnago forum. I have a Colnago Master X-Light (steel) as my second bike. A tad heavy for today's standards, but a nice ride...


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

Dream, indeed, is an aluminum bike. Later models had carbon stays (both seat and chain). I had one before ........... Its a 2005 Dream HP (carbon stays + star carbon [alloy steerer] fork)

Size is 50s. Purchased the frameset (NOS) in 2008 in our lbs for approx. US$ 1,600.00. It was originally priced at around US$2,100.00 but it had no taker for 3 years, thus, the slashed price. 

It was quite heavy at today's standards (Record 10 gruppo, Shamal clincher ..... it was over 17 lbs.). Rode great .... and was quite stiff (used it to race flat crits). Sold it to a friend (the whole bike for US$ 2,200.00) to fund a recent project. I'm pleading to buy it back.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a Mapei-colored, all-aluminum Dream in the rafters of my garage. I rode it for about six years, beginning in the year 2000. Stiff, fast, and extremely confidence-inspiring. Beautiful to look at. About 1100 grams. I think the frame was 1300 dollars at the time. Built up with Campy Chorus 10, it wound up around $3300 out the door.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Dreams changed a bunch over their production life. I believe they started out with Altec tubing, which is a rugged & stiff tubeset. The last models, like mine, had HX-stay carbon chain and seat stays, and Columbus Airplane tubing.


----------



## jischr (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought a used 2000/2001 Dream off ebay with full DA 9-spd and Ksyrium Elite wheels for $1,000 a couple months ago. Solid, great handling bike. If I ever get the money I'll switch it to Campy. The 2000/2001 versions were all aluminum.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*'05 Dream HP*

My '05 Dream HP - At this point the Dream was a poor man's C-50, with identical HP chain and "B" seat stays and fork. Columbus Airplane aluminum main triangle. Don't let the aluminum aspect fool you, the ride is very smooth, as the wheels are supported by full carbon. 100% Italian made, if that matters. I have over 10k miles on mine and plan on keeping it.


----------

